# Da Plant Man's 75g emersed 'hai-tek'



## Centromochlus (May 19, 2008)

Epicness.
Glad to see that you're finally getting this project going!


----------



## Da Plant Man (Apr 7, 2010)

AzFishKid said:


> Epicness.
> Glad to see that you're finally getting this project going!


Thanks! It's taken me awhile to fix the glass  

Also forgot to mention, I am going to be growing some hygro balsamica emersed. Hopefully I won't kill anything by doing that :tongue:


----------



## 150EH (Dec 6, 2004)

That's pretty cool, I like to see the Crypt flower they are so unusuall looking, nice job.


----------



## Da Plant Man (Apr 7, 2010)

150EH said:


> That's pretty cool, I like to see the Crypt flower they are so unusuall looking, nice job.



Thanks! I hope I can get it to shoot out a spathe also. First, I need it to convert to its emersed form  I want to get a crypt that shoots out like a yellow spathe, or really awesome one.


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

Did you derim that 75G? Love that P. Erectus.


----------



## tharsis (Oct 9, 2009)

Awesome stuff! Looking forward to watching your plants grow haha..


----------



## Da Plant Man (Apr 7, 2010)

jkan0228 said:


> Did you derim that 75G? Love that P. Erectus.


I had it custom made, thus the more practical dimensions. It's actually a funny story what I traded for it....long story short, I traded two goat skulls in exchange. 

I picked up all that P. erectus at a GSAS mini-auction for $5, great deal, huh?




tharsis said:


> Awesome stuff! Looking forward to watching your plants grow haha..


I'm looking foward to watching them grow too :thumbsup:


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Jun 15, 2008)

Hi Da Plant Man,

Wow, that was a good deal.....it must me a great club! lol


----------



## Da Plant Man (Apr 7, 2010)

Seattle_Aquarist said:


> Hi Da Plant Man,
> 
> Wow, that was a good deal.....it must me a great club! lol



Best club out there! They get the most awesome speakers roud:


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

goat skulls? haha sucks that it cracked!


----------



## Da Plant Man (Apr 7, 2010)

New growth on crypts, rotala indica, bacopa, and pogostemon erectus! The ludwigia inclinata, and pogostemon stellatus is looking a little sad though 

-----

I got my filter in the mail on friday, I put it in, but, the water level was too shallow for it, so I added another 5g. I am considering getting some wire racks, or something to raise the containers so I can have water movement underneath the containers, and so I can keep shrimp (Fire reds). 

I also got my hygrometer, it says the humidity is at 90%. Once all the plants convert over to emersed, I am going to try to lower it to 75%-80%.

-------
Pictures to come!


----------



## Da Plant Man (Apr 7, 2010)

More pictures! two stems of the Rotala indica are dying, but thats fine since I found a random stem of Rotala indica hiding in my Bacopa while taking these pictures :hihi:.

Most the leaves on the crypt are melting, but I was expecting that and the rhizome is still in tact and throwing out new leaves. My pogostemon erectus is growing like crazy, while the bacopa and stellatus are not really growing (the stellatus is actually kinda dying.).

Picture time! 









Why yes, that is 10 gallons of tea.









Growth alert:icon_excl


















Stellatus









The dying but bouncing back ludwigia inclinata









Inclinata growth









Cryptocoryne wendtii 'tropica red'


















Sneaky little Rotala indica hiding in the Bacopa.









Bacopa :red_mouth









Humidity gauge









Have you ever had those day's where you have extra time but nothing to do on your tanks and you fondle your plants? Today was one of those days.









"Th-th-th-that's all folks!"


----------



## Centromochlus (May 19, 2008)

Even though that L. inclinata looks dead, don't remove it. It'll eventually sprout new emersed growth after practically the whole stem has melted.

Everything looks good!


----------



## Da Plant Man (Apr 7, 2010)

AzFishKid said:


> Even though that L. inclinata looks dead, don't remove it. It'll eventually sprout new emersed growth after practically the whole stem has melted.
> 
> Everything looks good!


Yep! I've had stems disappear completely only to randomly pop back a month later. I don't remove anything. I just plant on top and figure the dying plants will let the living plants grow better.

Can't wait until I start trimming 5" stems and this tank really starts producing. :biggrin:


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

Fondle your plants? :hihi: That cracked me up! Hey, Caton did you ever get UG? I can send you a small bit for shipping if you like. Send me a pm if you like. I'll have it for a while, so no hurry. Tank is looking great. Like the containers you used. You've given me an idea.


----------



## Da Plant Man (Apr 7, 2010)

Actually, Dollface just sent me a PM saying she has just been 'busy' and is kind enough is to send me a portion  

I'll see how much comes, I might need more. (I'll buy it, no need to give hand-outs :bounce:

And yes, I fondle my plants. Problem?


----------



## Da Plant Man (Apr 7, 2010)

Time for an update!

Artsy slightly angled FTS









I got some UG (mush) from dollface! It stunk  I don't know if any will live.









Whats this? A Downoi farm? Why yes, it is.


















Ludwigia inclinata....at least some of it is growing now









The erectus has...erected?


















Stellatus emersed! Growing much faster than it did in my old 15g. Love its bronzish look.


















Crypt wendtii 'tropica red' has shot out like 7-8 leaves from the 4 plants 

















Bacopa salizmannii (Forgot to take a picture of the whole container, its grown a bunch also)










So far I am really happy. I may have to start a few more 75g emersed tanks like this to curb my plant addiction. Plus I am going to start mass producing plants via Tissue culture and I kinda need a tank to put them 

-Caton


----------



## Daximus (Oct 19, 2011)

Da Plant Man said:


> The erectus has...erected?



:hihi:


----------



## 150EH (Dec 6, 2004)

They all look good and great except the UG, what happened it was just in transit too long? One more thing have you ever put the C. wendtii into a tank from the emersed form, if so what happens? Melt, nada, etc.


----------



## Da Plant Man (Apr 7, 2010)

150EH said:


> They all look good and great except the UG, what happened it was just in transit too long? One more thing have you ever put the C. wendtii into a tank from the emersed form, if so what happens? Melt, nada, etc.


Yeah, I think I should have asked for Priority. I got it for free, so I am not complaining.


I have never moved a crypt from emersed to submersed, I am guessing that like most crypts, they melt all the way or halfway and than regrow. That happens even when going from one side of the tank to the other. This is actually my second crypt I have ever kept. First one was wendtii 'bronze' when I first started out with a 10g and DIY co2. That plant boomed and grew too fast.
I have never liked crypts. Even now I don't like them, I am only keeping these because they sell well + they are good easy beginner plants for when I start to tissue culture. I also have some fascination with plant flowers, and I have never seen a spathe, so figure I might as well try a crypt. Don't get me wrong though, I love seeing it shoot up a new leaf. :redface:


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

Updates on the journal? I'm waiting patiently. That downoi is FABULOUS! And I totally want some Stellatus narrow leaf now.


----------



## green_valley (Sep 14, 2011)

OMG, I haven't seen this.???????????? WOWWWWWWWWWW...........
Yes, more update please.....


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

Nice downoi and Erectus.


----------



## Da Plant Man (Apr 7, 2010)

Okay, so I took pictures. 

The bacopa is booming, the stellatus is also growing mad, the erectus is....not growing. Just staying green green. I am going to get rid of all of it and replace it with a faster growing plant. Also found a cool liverwort in the AWESOME ug Sara gave me. 

Here are the pics! No FTS, sorry. I shall lie and say there will be a FTS tomorrow 

New crypt plant!









All the crypts are shooting new leafs, can't wait until the container is full 









Some downoi died. Unfortunately I just think it was because the roots were unhealthy. I also think some of the soil went anaerobic.


















I am going to let the Rotala indica to grow to a sellable size then get rid of it all. Maybe replace it with a random hygro

UG!!!









Really super cool liverwort?









Erectus...









Stellatus 









The ludwigia inclinata died. It's no more. Ideas to replace it?

I also have 2 more large containers and one more medium container to put in there. Ideas for species?

-Caton


----------



## YellowDawg (Nov 1, 2011)

So, is the entire purpose of this just to grow plants for profit? For fun? Either way, me likey!


----------



## Da Plant Man (Apr 7, 2010)

This is my way of mixing business with pleasure.


----------



## YellowDawg (Nov 1, 2011)

Nice! That's what I'm planning on doing as soon as my parents let me get a few more tanks... Mega-mongo-giant shrimp fest.


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

Yup, that is the weird plant I was talking about in my journal. Chad identified as something or another lichen/liverwort. Sorry that I didn't look at the UG better when I sent it.  You can pick it out with tweezers if it annoys you. Just do it now before it starts really growing. Let me know how the UG does for you. I don't like the top to get too wet as it tends to be melty in emersed state.

How about some ludwigia sp 'red'? That sells well right now as it is a newer plant.


----------



## Da Plant Man (Apr 7, 2010)

Ooh, ludwigia red. I shall do that. 

The UG is doing great! Looks like its growing a little....too soon to tell. 

The lichen/liverwort can take over? Crap, I shall take it out then. I find it cool. Oh well. 


I also pick this guy up today for my 55g, he is in quarantine because there was ich on some of his friends at the LFS. Barbie (the store owner) is really nice and gave me free meds. He should be declared healthy on monday or tuesday. 



















He has colored up more. That was taken right after the lights came on. He cost only $6


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

sewingalot said:


> How about some ludwigia sp 'red'? That sells well right now as it is a newer plant.


AND it looks cool emersed! roud: 

Everything looks good caton!


----------



## YellowDawg (Nov 1, 2011)

May I be so presumptuous as to ask how many tanks you own? :icon_conf


----------



## Da Plant Man (Apr 7, 2010)

zachary908 said:


> AND it looks cool emersed! roud:
> 
> Everything looks good caton!


I shall get some when I make some money 



YellowDawg said:


> May I be so presumptuous as to ask how many tanks you own? :icon_conf



I have:
15g
10g
10g
75g emersed
55g
3g jar

I have a bunch of empty tanks though. I am saving for a 20gL emersed rack.


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

Am about to start growing some of my UG scraps in potting soil but have been nervous about it thriving. Have only had experience with it in Aquasoil and Fluval-like stratums in the past.

Can't wait to see how this turns out!


----------



## akdylpickles (Feb 21, 2011)

How bout you grow some A. reineckii and send it to me!


----------



## Da Plant Man (Apr 7, 2010)

Updates! 

I now have over 40 downoi plants. Just need them to grow full size now.

(notice how the B. salzmannii magically transferred from one container to the other. It is officially a weed in my book now)

















Put all the P. erectus in the classroom tank. Replaced it with Macopa monnieri.









Rotala indica is growing slowly. I added 4 stems that I got in a plant package.









Bacopa salzmannii (This is after shipping to three people)

















This UG is going to be traded for around 10 sakura shrimp and around 5 CRS. Thanks, Sara! You practically gave me shrimp in a round-about-way! 









I also have a wad of random plants that I ripped out my 10g. Going to RAOK them.


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

Everything looks good, Caton! Downoi was pretty much taking over my emersed, so I moved all of mine to my 75g waterbox...

Maybe one day we can do a trade of emersed plants to further our collections! :biggrin:


----------



## Da Plant Man (Apr 7, 2010)

Yeah! This summer I am going to make like a 10ftx10ft greenhouse for emersed plants, so I am going to need a lot of stems


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

Da Plant Man said:


> Yeah! This summer I am going to make like a 10ftx10ft greenhouse for emersed plants, so I am going to need a lot of stems


Nice, that will be rockin! Definitely post some pics when you do it.

We will definitely have to do some sort of trade when you get close to getting it finished. I've got a good amount of different stems so far.


----------



## Da Plant Man (Apr 7, 2010)

Well, I am going to build my collection inside, then move most everything outside. I am planning a 4x4 square of UG or something like that. Foreground galore


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

Da Plant Man said:


> Well, I am going to build my collection inside, then move most everything outside. I am planning a 4x4 square of UG or something like that. Foreground galore


Ahh! Well in that case we can trade whenever you want. As long as I have some stuff you don't...


----------



## YellowDawg (Nov 1, 2011)

How easy is this to do, honestly? Are you gonna do the shrimp soon?


----------



## Da Plant Man (Apr 7, 2010)

I might do shrimp. I have CRS coming in the mail after the holidays, we will see if the Ammonia is down. Still really high, because I didn't use organic choice. 


This is ridiculously easy to do. All you need is a light, a shoe box, a pot, soil, and plants  Excluding plants, I spent $120 on this. I have made that back already. 'course I traded goat skulls for the tank (weird trade I know, but it was custom made  )


----------



## YellowDawg (Nov 1, 2011)

Wow... That's pretty sweet! Do the plastic containers have holes in them to let the dirt "breathe?"


----------



## Da Plant Man (Apr 7, 2010)

Yep! I used a long drill, stacked the containers, flipped them upside down and got all of them at once  Without the holes, they would just float and be dry :hihi:


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

DAMNNNNN So much downoi!! Looking great caton...


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

ug looks fantastic!


----------



## Da Plant Man (Apr 7, 2010)

Thanks guys! I was inspired by Jake (riparium guy) and I am now writing an article for tropical fish hobbyist! Rit now it's more of a school project, so if they don't want it, I'll be fine with that. I have yet to even see if they are even interested. I got my first page rough draft already . It's on emersed plants.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Da Plant Man (Apr 7, 2010)

Last night I cut a bunch of plastic tupperware containers in half to act as a pedestal to raise the containers. It worked great, and all the plants are around 4" higher. That gave me plenty of room to put a small heater and an internal filter. Also tore down my old 10g and put all the glosso I had in it, in a container. 

-Caton


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

da plant man said:


> thanks guys! I was inspired by jake (riparium guy) and i am now writing an article for tropical fish hobbyist! Rit now it's more of a school project, so if they don't want it, i'll be fine with that. I have yet to even see if they are even interested. I got my first page rough draft already . It's on emersed plants.
> 
> 
> Sent from my ipad using tapatalk





da plant man said:


> last night i cut a bunch of plastic tupperware containers in half to act as a pedestal to raise the containers. It worked great, and all the plants are around 4" higher. That gave me plenty of room to put a small heater and an internal filter. Also tore down my old 10g and put all the glosso i had in it, in a container.
> 
> -caton



awesome!!!


----------



## Da Plant Man (Apr 7, 2010)

Picture time 

I took these









Cut them in half to get these: 









Of which I then put up-side-down under the containers to get this: 











Now for the plants 

Anubias in the container I throw all my extra plants.









UG/riccia - This is going out soon to geniusdudekiran









Third surprise that came with the UG from Sara - Ludwigia palustris 









I trimmed like 20 stems yesterday off the B. salzmannii. Can you tell?









Random plant container:









MMMMMMmmm...... Downoi....









Rotala indica - I am going to sell it all and replace it with a faster growing plant.









Pogostemon stellatus 'narrow leaf' 









Took all the glosso out of my 10g. Not much, but it should be enough.









Tasty tannins









FTS


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

nice!! im jealous of your UG and downoi!!!


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

I'm jealous of EVERYTHING!!


----------



## Jeromeit (Sep 30, 2011)

wow I want some of that downoi lol. you interested in any of my plants in my emersed setup? wanna do a trade perhaps? lol


----------



## Da Plant Man (Apr 7, 2010)

I am kinda hoarding my downoi right now. I would be happy to trade you little plants that the mother downoi shoots off. But I am not selling any full size downoi right now. I actually am starting to run out of space for all the little plants the mother downoi shoots off


----------



## YellowDawg (Nov 1, 2011)

I'll be interested in that glosso if you decide to sell any...


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

Caton, now that I see a picture of it, that looks like lindernia rotundfolia 'varigated.'


----------



## Da Plant Man (Apr 7, 2010)

YellowDawg said:


> I'll be interested in that glosso if you decide to sell any...


Check back when the container is full. As of right now, I am trying to get it started :red_mouth



sewingalot said:


> Caton, now that I see a picture of it, that looks like lindernia rotundfolia 'varigated.'



Ah, thanks, Sara! I love surprise plants  

I have had my Bacopa salzmannii magically appear in every single container now. So who knows, somebody else might get it as a freebie.


----------



## h4n (Jan 4, 2006)

Wow i like it! I might try this in the summer! screw growing veggies! hahah I wish i had more room at my house so I could start it now! , I have a 55g tank with scratches that I dont use anymore....but one question why do you need a heater and internal filter?


----------



## scream-aim-fire (Nov 4, 2008)

man that monnieri is growing pretty good for you.


----------



## VadimShevchuk (Sep 19, 2009)

downoi looking very sexy! is the same 75 gallon that was supposed to be a cichlid tank?


----------



## Da Plant Man (Apr 7, 2010)

scream-aim-fire said:


> man that monnieri is growing pretty good for you.


Yeah, its grown a good two inches. I am going to get it as thick as my salzmannii and then sell some of it 



h4n said:


> Wow i like it! I might try this in the summer! screw growing veggies! hahah I wish i had more room at my house so I could start it now! , I have a 55g tank with scratches that I dont use anymore....but one question why do you need a heater and internal filter?


A heater and internal filter isn't needed. I like it because it add's current which can help with stagnation. You can see my 15g emersed tank (I learned from that one to be more organized...) here

As you can tell, there isn't even water underneath. I just had really moist peat with some root caps. However, once I took it to a fair, some of the roots died which was what was keeping the soil from going anaerobic, which, in turn killed most my plants. I would recommend doing the way I am now, because its easier to keep track of what plants you have.

Oh, side note. It was worth it to go to the fair because I won first place out of all other items and got a $175 gift certificate at a summer camp  Still miss my 15g, but I am planning on doing a paludariumwith it


----------



## Da Plant Man (Apr 7, 2010)

VadimShevchuk said:


> downoi looking very sexy! is the same 75 gallon that was supposed to be a cichlid tank?


You ninja'd me! Yes, it was supposed to be a cichlid tank, however, I didn't fill comfortable filling it all the way up with only 1/4th inch glass.


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

Exactly where did you get this tank? Custom made? Sorry if its already been mentioned


----------



## Da Plant Man (Apr 7, 2010)

jkan0228 said:


> Exactly where did you get this tank? Custom made? Sorry if its already been mentioned



Funny story actually. 

There is a forum for Washington peeps. There was a guy on there who heard I raised goats and used them for a good portion of out meat. He was curious if I could get him a taxidermy'd goat skull for his aquarium. He offered to make me an aquarium up to 75g because he worked for a glass company. 1 month later, I went to seattle, picked it up, while loading it in the car I cracked a side pane of glass. He offered to fix it, but I declined since it was my fault. 

In short; It was custom made.


----------



## Da Plant Man (Apr 7, 2010)

Added my betta to the tank! There was zero NH4 in the tank, so thats a good sign, no trace of Nitrates either. 

We shall see how Señor Betta (Why yes, that is his name) does in his new home...and how much my mother freaks when she doesn't see the betta in his tank. She will assume Maria our Cat ate it :hihi:


----------



## Da Plant Man (Apr 7, 2010)

I am still in canada, longing for my emersed tank since I haven't seen it in a week. Never knew one could miss plants this much. I feel like a part of my soul is missing. :hihi:


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

Da Plant Man said:


> I am still in canada, longing for my emersed tank since I haven't seen it in a week. Never knew one could miss plants this much. I feel like a part of my soul is missing. :hihi:


:hihi: I posted pics in my journal for you!


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

Let's see some pics!


----------



## Da Plant Man (Apr 7, 2010)

zachary908 said:


> :hihi: I posted pics in my journal for you!


I shall go look at them now 



orchidman said:


> Let's see some pics!


I wish I could post pictures of it. Our car broke yesterday, so since its was a holiday the part for it won't be here tomorrow. I was supposed to be home today, but now our trip has been prolonged by two days.


----------



## Alyssa (Sep 16, 2011)

Why did you want to lift the plants up higher? To allow the water to move more freely?

I see earlier you said it was 10 gallons of tea, I suspect that was a joke, due to the color and it wasn't actually tea, but thought I shouldn't assume and maybe I ought to just ask. lol!


----------



## chad320 (Mar 7, 2010)

Wow Caton, its been awhile since I saw your thread. This is very nice work youve got going on here! I love all of the emersed stuff. I think you were just getting started last time I checked in. Im so lazy sometimes :hihi: This is GREAT and I cant wait to see you do more!


----------



## Da Plant Man (Apr 7, 2010)

I wanted to lift the water so I could keep some fauna below. I currently, have a betta in there, with some sakuras coming from geniusdudekiran. It also has helped with water flow. And no, it's no real 'tea' just tannins from the potting soil. 


Thanks, Chad! I plan do a green house this summer full of plants outside. 4'x4' section of downoi, ug, glosso, and hairgrass Belem. All in all round 16sq ft. You should see more later 


Sent from TapaTalk


----------



## Centromochlus (May 19, 2008)

Caton, where are the pics???


----------



## Da Plant Man (Apr 7, 2010)

Coming! I took them before I trimmed. Just didn't have the time to upload.



Sent from TapaTalk


----------



## Da Plant Man (Apr 7, 2010)

I kinda sorta forgot to take a picture FTS and a picture of the downoi. I took these like 15mins after being gone for 11 days. I missed my plants a little too much :hihi:

Anyways! Here are some pictures!

Through the glass, B. salzmannii:


















The P. stellatus 'narrow leaf' 









Bacopa monnieri









Glosso has grown 









Random plant container is growing... Any ideas on why kind of anubias? I got it from Gordon Richards as a RAOK.









The lindernia has grown :O (BTW, no more UG, traded it with Geniusdudekiran for some shrimps  I am going to put some Sakuras in the emersed tank)


----------



## Da Plant Man (Apr 7, 2010)

HELLO MR. UPDATE!


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

About time we get an update! What's with the empty container in back of the picture?


----------



## Da Plant Man (Apr 7, 2010)

It needs filling is what it is. It used to have downoi but most of it melted so I put it in the classroom tank. Hoping to maybe buy 10 stems ludwigia red and fill it with it. Grows pretty good emersed. 

The betta is doing great BTW. However, its hard to feed him because the entire surface is covered in duckweed.


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

Da Plant Man said:


> It needs filling is what it is. It used to have downoi but most of it melted so I put it in the classroom tank. Hoping to maybe buy 10 stems ludwigia red and fill it with it. Grows pretty good emersed.
> 
> The betta is doing great BTW. However, its hard to feed him because the entire surface is covered in duckweed.


Ahh, gotcha. Too bad about the Downoi melting, any idea what happened?


----------



## Centromochlus (May 19, 2008)

Nice Caton! I don't understand how your B. salzmannii grows so fast. I swear, it's definitely one of the slowest growers in my emersed tank.

LMK if you want any L. red, i have a lot of it.


----------



## Da Plant Man (Apr 7, 2010)

zachary908 said:


> Ahh, gotcha. Too bad about the Downoi melting, any idea what happened?



I think it does better with high humidity, drier soil. But thats just me. 



I might buy some L. red off ya, Philip, but I was wanting submersed because it propagates better. One stem can turn into 20 very easily. 

Oh, and the B. salzmannii is out of control :help: I might be RAOKing some soon...


----------



## Centromochlus (May 19, 2008)

Idk it grows pretty darn fast in my emersed tanks, lol. 
Whatever you decide to do is cool though.


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

Da Plant Man said:


> I think it does better with high humidity, drier soil. But thats just me.


High humidity is the key..


----------



## Da Plant Man (Apr 7, 2010)

Yeah :hihi: I might just get it from you. I need to practice patience.


Oh, and my Pogostemon stellatus is growing more than my B. salzmannii. I haven't trimmed in like a month now.


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

AzFishKid said:


> Idk it grows pretty darn fast in my emersed tanks, lol.
> Whatever you decide to do is cool though.


Yeah, L. Red grows wicked fast, same with that L. Repens I sent you!


----------



## Da Plant Man (Apr 7, 2010)

zachary908 said:


> High humidity is the key..


I thought my 90% was enough :flick: it might be that some died and went stagnant.


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

Da Plant Man said:


> I thought my 90% was enough :flick: it might be that some died and went stagnant.


I have no clue what my humidity is, I just know it's high. However, I quit growing it emersed.. for a few reasons.


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

looks great! speaking of L red, all mine melted in the emersed  im not sure why. very sad actually

im pretty sure your anubias in that random plant box is anubias afzellii. i got the same thing from him in an raok.


----------



## Da Plant Man (Apr 7, 2010)

I already raok'd off that Anubias, it was too big. I took more pictures tonight, I will try to upload them later tonight. I got a sweet picture of a bacopa monerieri flowering. Still figuring it out, but I am mostly all manual now. It's hard to get away from the point and shoot auto always feeling.


----------



## 150EH (Dec 6, 2004)

Caton has several secret weapons being a farm hand, goat poo, chickens poo, and more that makes his plants grow. That would go over great in the SnS, bag 'O poo $5! 

I'll need some B. salzmannii as all my plants are getting covered in BBA and my B. caroliniana was hit the worst and lost all the lower leaves.

Manual is the best way to shoot and I will only switch to aperture priority if in a hurry.


----------



## aweeby (Oct 1, 2011)

wow, this is a really good concept... have you had any issues with mold or algae? Do you have any fans going in that thing or is it just the filter that's providing circulation?


----------



## lbacha (Apr 13, 2011)

Da Plant Man said:


> I think it does better with high humidity, drier soil. But thats just me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I agree with throwing submersed into an emersed tank, I pulled a bunch of A renekeii and H pinnatifida from my aquarium and just layed it on it's side on about an inch and a half of topsoil in a tupperware container and every place there was a node now has a 6-12" plant coming out of it, 10 stems of each has probably given me 30-40 plants of each. I tried this with some emersed stems and they just curved up towards the light and eventually just rooted at the base where they were trimmed, I could have cut each stem at the node and planted it that way but I'm lazy and just throwing them in the container seemed so simple.

Len


----------



## nonconductive (Jan 29, 2010)

nice setup caton!


----------



## Da Plant Man (Apr 7, 2010)

aweeby said:


> wow, this is a really good concept... have you had any issues with mold or algae? Do you have any fans going in that thing or is it just the filter that's providing circulation?


Its just the filter providing circulation, however a fan wouldn't hurt. 



150EH said:


> Caton has several secret weapons being a farm hand, goat poo, chickens poo, and more that makes his plants grow. That would go over great in the SnS, bag 'O poo $5!
> 
> I'll need some B. salzmannii as all my plants are getting covered in BBA and my B. caroliniana was hit the worst and lost all the lower leaves.
> 
> Manual is the best way to shoot and I will only switch to aperture priority if in a hurry.


It might just be the fecal matter in the air, but I don't add goat poo to my plants  I might try it sometime though...seems like a good enough Idea...

All my plants are 50% until noon right now! Jump on it! :thumbsup:



lbacha said:


> I agree with throwing submersed into an emersed tank, I pulled a bunch of A renekeii and H pinnatifida from my aquarium and just layed it on it's side on about an inch and a half of topsoil in a tupperware container and every place there was a node now has a 6-12" plant coming out of it, 10 stems of each has probably given me 30-40 plants of each. I tried this with some emersed stems and they just curved up towards the light and eventually just rooted at the base where they were trimmed, I could have cut each stem at the node and planted it that way but I'm lazy and just throwing them in the container seemed so simple.
> 
> Len


I started with only 10 stems of Pogostemon stellatus and 10 stems of B. salzmannii. Because of them propagating that way, they have turned into 100 stems :icon_cool



nonconductive said:


> nice setup caton!


Thanks!


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

Da Plant Man said:


> I already raok'd off that Anubias, it was too big. I took more pictures tonight, I will try to upload them later tonight. I got a sweet picture of a bacopa monerieri flowering. Still figuring it out, but I am mostly all manual now. It's hard to get away from the point and shoot auto always feeling.


i ended up throwing mine away. it got some black rot or somethign that looked really scarry, so i threw it away because i didnt want it spreading to my orchids somehow and the plant was too big

manual is the way to go! i _never_ shoot on aperture priority or anything. once you know how things like aperture and f-stop, etc affect different things, it becomes second nature and its just as easy to switch it as to have the camera on automatic.


----------



## Da Plant Man (Apr 7, 2010)

The pics i said I would upload;




































http://a1.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/418088_2927868673771_1172552669_32466940_382522192_n.jpg[img]

I wish it would die.
[img]http://a7.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc7/395646_2927869433790_1172552669_32466941_866785665_n.jpg

And a few photos I took last night:










Just born!


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

that bacopa is awesome! i want my bacopa to flower!!! i have lanigera and monnieri, all my salzmannii melted 

awesome shot of the sunset/rise! it would look cool if you took it horizontally too!


----------



## Da Plant Man (Apr 7, 2010)

You mean like this?










Unfortunately the aren't quite level, but I can edit that. I haven't done any post processing. I used the HDR mode on my camera to get those shots. 

The bacopa is the first of the plants in my tank to flower. I haven't had any other plants yet 

If you want some salzmannii I can send you some....


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

Da Plant Man said:


> You mean like this?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


exactly! im a fan of landscapes that are wide and not super tall. i would even crop this one a little, so that the amount of water isnt equal to the amoutn of sky, and the horizon isnt smack in the middle... but who asked me anyways? haha sorry!

OOooh HDR! what camera do you have? d5100? its pretty cool that it has built in HDR, so you dont have to use AEB and combin eht eimages on the computer. although if your really interested in HDR you might want to do it that way because im pretty sure you'd have more control over the turnout..

only plant ive ever gotten to flower in my emersed is Persicaria 'kawagoneum' it just opened its flowers today actually


----------



## gordonrichards (Jun 20, 2009)

yay for baby sheep!


----------



## akdylpickles (Feb 21, 2011)

We need an update!!! Also I'm setting up my 90 to do an emersed tank


----------



## Da Plant Man (Apr 7, 2010)

akdylpickles said:


> We need an update!!! Also I'm setting up my 90 to do an emersed tank


A lot of it is not doing too good. I will take pictures later 

-Caton


----------



## Da Plant Man (Apr 7, 2010)

Alright, I grabbed a few pics before I head to Seattle to go to a few GSAS meetings, hang out with Dick Au, and pick up some awesome fish (and a crayfish...and softshell turtle)

Cryptocoryne pontederiifolia flowering!









The "everything" container.









The tank:


----------



## akdylpickles (Feb 21, 2011)

Whats that big plant on the far left?


----------



## kwheeler91 (May 26, 2009)

Are there holes in the bottom of those containers?


----------



## Da Plant Man (Apr 7, 2010)

akdylpickles said:


> Whats that big plant on the far left?


If you are referring to the 'everything container', its most likely Staurogyne sp. 'bihar' or Acmella repens. 



kwheeler91 said:


> Are there holes in the bottom of those containers?


Indeed. If I didn't have holes it would be pretty much the same as the dirt in box method. 


Hopefully going to pick up some new plants today at the GSAS meeting! Today though, I am going to hang out with Dick Au (he wrote a few books about discus). I'm thinking its time this tank got an overhall and I replaced a few of the containers with a different plant. Suggestions?


----------



## Da Plant Man (Apr 7, 2010)

Hey guys,

I have been pondering something and need your opinion. 

Should I tear down this tank, and make it a reptile set-up? Desert themed. 

Or 

Do dirt in box method.

I am leaning more toward dirt in box as it would bring income and fund more adventures in the hobby.

-Caton


----------



## akdylpickles (Feb 21, 2011)

Dirt box!!!


----------



## Da Plant Man (Apr 7, 2010)

akdylpickles said:


> Dirt box!!!


After thinking about it some, I think I am going to do that. 

Pics to come!


----------



## akdylpickles (Feb 21, 2011)

And maybe do it with a whole different plant list?


----------



## Da Plant Man (Apr 7, 2010)

akdylpickles said:


> And maybe do it with a whole different plant list?


I did it! Pictures to come tomorrow! All the plants I had only take up about 1/2 of the tank, you really can get more space doing the dirt in box method! 

As far as plants go, I plan to let my collectoris flare up. I plan to get over 100 different species.


----------



## akdylpickles (Feb 21, 2011)

Is hygrophila "kompakt" rare? I could probably send you some if you want?


----------



## Da Plant Man (Apr 7, 2010)

akdylpickles said:


> Is hygrophila "kompakt" rare? I could probably send you some if you want?


Its quite common, I will buy some plants from you later. Not quite ready yet. Thanks though!


----------



## akdylpickles (Feb 21, 2011)

Buy? I was just going to give you some


----------



## Da Plant Man (Apr 7, 2010)

akdylpickles said:


> Buy? I was just going to give you some


We shall see. But for now, I need to wait a little bit.


----------



## Da Plant Man (Apr 7, 2010)

Re-did it!


----------



## akdylpickles (Feb 21, 2011)

Da Plant Man said:


> The pics i said I would upload;


What Plant is that? any new pics?


----------



## Da Plant Man (Apr 7, 2010)

That plant is Staurgyne sp. 'porto velho' 

I'll go take pictures right now. If I don't upload them tonight, I shall do a RAOK.

Win- Win, right?


----------



## akdylpickles (Feb 21, 2011)

Alright so what's that plant that you sent me that has long narrow leaves that grows really fast?


----------



## Da Plant Man (Apr 7, 2010)

Like a feather leaf or something? I know I had limnophila sessiflora that sneaks into almost package. Such a weed... 

Long narrow leaves though? I'd need a pic.


----------



## Centromochlus (May 19, 2008)

Da Plant Man said:


> I know I had limnophila sessiflora that sneaks into almost package. Such a weed...


Are you saying that each of your packages has illegal contraband?


----------



## akdylpickles (Feb 21, 2011)

No it looks like this, sorry for the bad pic


----------



## Centromochlus (May 19, 2008)

Hygrophila 'tiger'.


----------



## Da Plant Man (Apr 7, 2010)

^+1 

Illegal contraband? If it can grow in Alaska, I think it deserves to live, lol. Sides, I don't think it even got in the package. I try to keep it in-state only. 


















Staurogyne 'bihar' flowering









Is it just me, or does hygrophila difformis 'varigated' loose its varigation after being grown emersed?










Ludwigia senegalasis









Bolbitis that I got from AFA 3 years ago. I only have one other plant left from those days. Questioning if it's mini since it hasn't grown at all. 










Glosso from OrchidMan









Is it normal for Crypt. pontderiifolia to be this color?


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

Nice job! Just wait for that glosso! Soon it will cover everything!


----------



## 150EH (Dec 6, 2004)

Look'n good!!!!!


----------



## Da Plant Man (Apr 7, 2010)

Thanks OrchidMan!

WHOA! 150EH! Dude, your profile pic is freaky. I knew you were a biker, but not THAT kind of biker....uh...thank you? :hihi:


----------



## 150EH (Dec 6, 2004)

Well, I just got my teeth fixed and some new glasses so I thought it might be a good time to show off my good looks, I'm glad you like it!


----------



## akdylpickles (Feb 21, 2011)

Where's the fts?


----------



## green_valley (Sep 14, 2011)

Nice stuff you got DAPLANTMAN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Questions for you:

What's the average Humidity and Temperature reading on this tank?

I tried HC in my 50G, and I had problems with fungus and spider web like thingy. I am assuming it was from too high of humidity and temperature. So I am curious what yours is, as it seems like the plants are pretty happy.

Thanks


----------



## Da Plant Man (Apr 7, 2010)

90% humidity, temp varies from 60*f to 85*f max when the lights are on and my room is hot.


----------



## Da Plant Man (Apr 7, 2010)

Shameless plug. Most my plants are for sale and I want to buy a gun. 

PM if you want some!


----------



## chad320 (Mar 7, 2010)

A gun? Did Tim scare you that much? I recommend a 30 ought 6, AK-47, or a Russian SKS for your neck of the woods(hills?). Easy recoil and dead on accuracy if you sight it right. But I dont have any money to send you for plants. Or room to keep them for that matter. Can you ship Goats?


----------



## green_valley (Sep 14, 2011)

Da Plant Man said:


> 90% humidity, temp varies from 60*f to 85*f max when the lights are on and my room is hot.


Thank you Sir. I am still trying to find away a consistent humidity as right now it's 70 to 85%. It fluctuates. For your 85F temperature, do you turn on the light at night? or during the day. 

Btw, have you tried HC?


----------



## Da Plant Man (Apr 7, 2010)

I don't turn on the light at night. This winter, it might have gotten down to 50 in my room if I didn't have the heater on. 

I have tried HC emersed, but that was a long long time ago and I had to remove it because I needed the space. Look up my 15g emersed.


----------



## Da Plant Man (Apr 7, 2010)

I got 25 new species this week courtesy of Chad320! 

I will upload photos in a bit. (I promise! If I don't, I will have to RAOK some plants...Deal?)


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

Damn. 25 new species at once?! You crazy. 

Deal. 

Exactly when is "a bit"?


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

im giving him until 10pm my time... D:D:


----------



## Da Plant Man (Apr 7, 2010)

Time is relative my friends.


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

you 57 minutes before you owe us an raok. and then a small package of plants so i can spend my last 7 paypal dollars


----------



## Da Plant Man (Apr 7, 2010)

Little did you guys know, the RAOK I am going to offer is Duckweed. MUHAHAHAHA.


----------



## Da Plant Man (Apr 7, 2010)

Sneak peak while 22 photos are uploading. 










My hands are albino in this photo.


----------



## Da Plant Man (Apr 7, 2010)

10 stems of Bacopa monnieri for $6.00 shipping to whoever PM's me wanting it. I was 20 minutes late :hihi:


























Persicaria odorata









Persicaria kawagoeanum flowered for the first time in this tank!









Nesea predictellata 'golden' 









Ludwigia palustris x glandulosa (I think? Lol. I got them all ID'd and I tried keep them all seperate)









Bacopa salzmannii IS FLOWERING!!!! Long worth the 8 month wait. 









Ludwigia inclinata 'cuba' 

















Limnophila repens 'mini'









Proserpinaca palustris









Synogonthus 'belem'









Lo and behold! BUCEPHALANDRA 'SINTANG'!

















Persicaria 'sao paulo'


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

Oh boy. Catons got Buces. What are we going to do?? 

Love the new pics bro. They look hella nice


----------



## Da Plant Man (Apr 7, 2010)

As it turns out, my jar is no good for buce's, so I am just going to plant it in my emersed tank like normal.


Thanks, Jkan!


----------



## Da Plant Man (Apr 7, 2010)

I got my Bacopa salzmannii to flower! Its taken 8 months for me to try to get it to flower. I love it! Now I need to get my Bacopa colorata to flower!


----------



## Da Plant Man (Apr 7, 2010)

Hey guys... I just found out I have mites in my tank. I am assuming they are bad since I have been getting brown spots on a lot of my plants. I read about sealing the tank up and then nuking it with dry ice and basically suffocating them.

What would you recommend?


----------



## lbacha (Apr 13, 2011)

Da Plant Man said:


> Hey guys... I just found out I have mites in my tank. I am assuming they are bad since I have been getting brown spots on a lot of my plants. I read about sealing the tank up and then nuking it with dry ice and basically suffocating them.
> 
> What would you recommend?


I've been thinking of doing the same think to eliminate aphids in my tank I have heard of vivarium keepers having great success with this method.

Len


----------



## Da Plant Man (Apr 7, 2010)

Well, I don't know if I should get the dry ice today, or wait until I move. Whichever is least stressful for the plants is what I am going for. Oddly enough, I see the bugs only on the hygro balsamica. Which is quite poisonous


----------



## Da Plant Man (Apr 7, 2010)

Alright, so I went ahead and got some dry ice from the store and put it in a bowl with water in my tank. I got 4lbs and threw it in there. That should be enough. I had fun with the leftovers if you know what I mean... :icon_twis


----------



## lbacha (Apr 13, 2011)

Let me know how it works I may be nuking some aphids this weekend, ha ha ha 

Len


----------



## Da Plant Man (Apr 7, 2010)

So far its working great. Tip: don't stick your head into the tank to inspect the plants, when you inhale, your nose will HURT! CO2 is painful when inhaled, lol.


----------



## Da Plant Man (Apr 7, 2010)

Also, if you take a big enough breath in, you can't catch your breath and you get light headed. I stuck my head in the tank inspecting the plants and seeing if the bugs died and man... I almost passed out. Be careful, not to be messed with.


----------



## bitFUUL (May 14, 2010)

How's the emersed setup coming, plant man?


----------



## Da Plant Man (Apr 7, 2010)

Just a quick preview to a new journal to come


----------



## akdylpickles (Feb 21, 2011)

What's this tank going to be for then?


----------

